# Rabbits fighting



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Noooooooooooooooooooooo

Emma and Edward have started fighting 

I took Edward in yesterday to be Castrated and it turns out he didnt need to be done. Anyway they were fine until 11:30 last night and now they wont stop fighting. I had to seperate them overnight

Anyone know what the cause could be? Or even how to deal with them?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

All i can suggest is to keep them seperated,but so they can still see each other.


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

I have them out in the big room. I have to break them up everyso often but they stay away from one another most of the time. Cleaned the cage too, in the hope of removing any 'Vet' smell. The hoover broke halfway through....its all fun


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

Why did Edward not need to be done is he too young? And is Emma spayed?


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

It turns out he has already been done. Some fatty lumps had developed where they once were causing a miss diagnosis as it were.

She hasnt been done yet, its on the list of things to be done. Its now near the top of the list 

I think he has gained more confidence and no longer wants to be a walkover, hence the fighting. Its calmed down but they arent in agreement at the moment as it were


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I take it he's a rescue then as he has already been done and you dont know the history? Def get your girl done. Never seperate bonded bunnies, especially to go to the vets they should take your other bun in too so they smell the same and can see eachother still otherwise they will fight.


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Its all calmed down again now. I will be getting her done in about 6 months. It took them just under a week to get it back together again but its all friendly now 

Thanks for the help guys, its all an experiance and I am learning fast


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You dont need to wait 6 months? I would get her done as soon as she weighs enough, its likely to start again otherwise. Good Luck


----------

